# 189 or 190 invitation for Analyst Programmer 2018



## hemthapa (Apr 24, 2018)

Age:30, PTE 10, Edu 15, AusExp 5, ProfYr 5, AusEdu 5 = 70
Occupation: Analyst programmer

I'm waiting for 189 invitation lodged in 1/05/2018 with 70 points but it seems it's difficult to get 189 invitation with 70 points, so I've recently updated the EOI to include 190 NSW sponsorship as well. While checking 189 invitation list on skillselect, cut off point is still 75. 
Does anybody recently get NSW 190 sponsorship in 70 points in this occupation, is there even a chance of getting 190 invitation with 70 point?


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

hemthapa said:


> Age:30, PTE 10, Edu 15, AusExp 5, ProfYr 5, AusEdu 5 = 70
> Occupation: Analyst programmer
> 
> I'm waiting for 189 invitation lodged in 1/05/2018 with 70 points but it seems it's difficult to get 189 invitation with 70 points, so I've recently updated the EOI to include 190 NSW sponsorship as well. While checking 189 invitation list on skillselect, cut off point is still 75.
> Does anybody recently get NSW 190 sponsorship in 70 points in this occupation, is there even a chance of getting 190 invitation with 70 point?


Cut off 75 is going to stay there for a while. You have Australian Experience, NSW is currently preferring applicants with 75+5 points with experience.
Try PTE again and try to increase your points. With 65 points for 189 and 70 points for NSW there is little to no chance.


----------

